# 기숙사치고 이 정도면 준수한거니까



## 82riceballs

Hi everyone!

So in my Korean textbook, two roommates are fighting over housework. One is criticizing the other for not helping enough. And the other responds:

나도 마음 먹고 하면 잘할 때도 있다, 뭐. 기숙사치고 이 정도면 준수한거니까 우리 너무 깔끔 떨지 말자.

But what does 준수 mean in this case? Naver provides me with two definitions: "following the rules" (遵守) and "handsome." (俊秀)... neither of which make any sense to me...

Thanks for your help


----------



## daemang

They're having a row with each other over housework, and one is touchy about the cleaning, whilst the other is not.
And in this situation, the word 준수 means clean, not in bad condition, good or something like that.


----------



## 82riceballs

daemang said:


> They're having a row with each other over housework, and one is touchy about the cleaning, whilst the other is not.
> And in this situation, the word 준수 means clean, not in bad condition, good or something like that.



Thanks! Do you know if this is slang?

Because I couldn't find such a definition in Naver dictionary...
http://krdic.naver.com/search.nhn?query=준수&kind=keyword


----------



## daemang

I don`t ever think the word is slang.
Check this out:
http://m.krdic.naver.com/entry/35077001/준수/?format=HTML&isMobile=true
Slang in Korean doesn`t have chinese alphabets, nine out of ten.


----------



## malgeul91

준수하다 means "decent" here.


----------

